# How prolific are assassin snails?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

So I was thinking of using some assassin snails to rid one of my tanks of a snail infestation. After the pest snails are gone, I'd like to get some large nernite snails to take care of any potential algae problem.

Here is where the problem lies, after the assassin snails have done their job, it's just a matter of me selling these off to someone else. But, if they reproduce and leave some eggs I don't see... Then these guys will kill my nernites.

So my question is, just how prolific are assassin snails? Will I just be replacing one infestation with another?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Cypher said:


> So I was thinking of using some assassin snails to rid one of my tanks of a snail infestation. After the pest snails are gone, I'd like to get some large nernite snails to take care of any potential algae problem.
> 
> Here is where the problem lies, after the assassin snails have done their job, it's just a matter of me selling these off to someone else. But, if they reproduce and leave some eggs I don't see... Then these guys will kill my nernites.
> 
> ...


Assassin Snails don't reproduce and multiply as fast as other snails... if you do have eggs you'll probly see them.. And a tiny baby assassin snail will not be able to kill a Nerite unless there are swarms of them.... by time they are big enough to kill they can be removed easily...

They wont be infesting your tank....


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Yup...good info from Alexis.

I have about 10 assassins in my 10g right now with 2 nerites and some pest snails. The nerites are fine and it's been over 4 months. I haven't noticed any baby assassins yet either (hoping for some).


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks, AlexisF1, n Smokesr, gonna get 10 assassin snails.


----------



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

I had tons of pest snails in my 46 ga. Year ago I bought 3 Assassins. Now I don't have any pest snails and have tons of small Assassins. i don't know what they eat, they cover java moss. I have chocolate rabbit snail there, it is fine. After I introduced Assasins, I did not see them for a few month. Now they are everywhere.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

they eat snails lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Cypher-
I need some of these as well. Who has them in North York?


----------



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

mrobson said:


> they eat snails lol


Yeees!  They have finished all my pest snails months ago. I believe they do not eat each others. Now they should starve to death... 
I am in Hamilton, I can give some away to anybody who is interesed.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Irra said:


> Yeees!  They have finished all my pest snails months ago. I believe they do not eat each others. Now they should starve to death...
> I am in Hamilton, I can give some away to anybody who is interesed.


They will eat fish foods and what not that hits the bottom.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ill take them i can trade you some MTS for them


----------



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

yes, I quess, this is the only way they could survive. I even suspect they eat algae or some microorganisms they can find in the moss. 
Anyway, it looks like infestation. At least, they don't damage the plants.


----------



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

mrobson said:


> ill take them i can trade you some MTS for them


Good! never could imagine I would take MTS. 
Can you PM me, please?
Irina


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

if they are infesting your tank get some clown loaches


----------



## Irra (Dec 27, 2010)

I thought about them when I had pest snails. They are too big in my opinion. And I have shrimps in my tank.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Jackson said:


> Cypher-
> I need some of these as well. Who has them in North York?


Hey Jackson, I think E-J near north york was selling some a while ago. I bought some from Hitch in Markham when I was headed there for something else.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Irra said:


> yes, I quess, this is the only way they could survive. I even suspect they eat algae or some microorganisms they can find in the moss.
> Anyway, it looks like infestation. At least, they don't damage the plants.


I don't think they eat algae, but I've heard they do eat left over fish food. Don't take my word though, still learning bout them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They eat detris and fish foods.

I used to have a ton of them, but have noticed that recently their numbers g=have really gone down - no real explanation for that as I still have tons of MTS populating the tank.

As for the nerites, they won't touch them - thye only go after snails smaller then them, and they won't gang up to take a bigger one down - however other asassins will join in on feeding if another assassin has already taken down a snail. I have a large zebra nerite in my tank, and the assassins have never touched the thing.

The assassins are easy to control - they reproduce much slower than the MTS, and they lay eggs, so it's easier to control their numbers. 

If you're wanting to control MTS numbers, I'd remove as many larger MTS as possible while having the assassins take down the smaller ones.


----------

